# Help I need a starter bow for my 9 year old



## Tiagra (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm looking for a starter bow for my 9 year old Duagter for something we can do together outside. Can anyone recommend a setup or have a set that they need to sale. Any Information would be appreciated.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Check out the Diamond Archery Infinite Edge. I bought 2 for my boys, 8 and 12. The bow adjusts from 5-70 lbs (closer to 8lbs) and something like 23-30" on the draw length. Comes as a kit with Hostage rest, 3 pin sight and quiver. I looked at getting some throw down kids bow sets but decided against. The Infinite Edge is a real deal compound bow that will adjust to her as she grows. My 8yr old is at 10lbs and my 12yr old is pulling 38lbs. Go visit the folks at Santa Fe archery. They usually have them in stock. I'll try to post pics up of their set ups this evening.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Several manufactures make the kind of bow you are looking for. Very adjustable and great for kids.

The archery shops will treat you well and help you get fixed up, if you are in a position to spend three or four hundred dollars to get all set up.

If not, you might find a good used one in the classifieds. Texasbowhunter.come, Craigslist, or whatever.

Get something and see if she likes it. If not, you can probably get most of your money back out of it. If she does, great, you have something you can do together and share.

I raised two awesome bowhunting daughters (grown now).

Keep practice fun, make sure she has success, go to 3-D shoots after you get set up. Good luck.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Here's my 8yo shooting his Infinite Edge. We were sighting in his 5 yd pin shooting at a square bale.


----------



## Deer-Slayer (Aug 17, 2015)

My son shot a Diamond Archery youth bow from age 10 to 17. Great shooting bow, and draw lengths and poundage can be changed as they grow up.


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

My daughter that's 5 shoots a recurve. Very light. Good starter bow as well.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Look at the Mission Craze. Can change draw length and poundage very easily.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

_My son is 5 and I was thinking about getting him the Bear Brave or the Bear Warrior. He's been shooting with me with a recurve since he was 3 and this year its time to update him some. _


----------



## hunterdog (May 8, 2013)

Mission Craze


----------

